# Boat Ramp Etiquette



## LGB (9 mo ago)

This is irrelevant for me when I have a partner with me. I never use a dock. Driver backs in and boat is motored off trailer. Same when loading. This takes a few minutes per direction.


----------



## kenpowell186 (Oct 15, 2021)

None of you guys ever launch out of Linwood? They have "A" dock where you are supposed to tie off and then go get your trailer and get in line. You are also supposed to launch your boat and move it to the "A" dock while you park. There are still people that do not follow that simple rule.......


----------



## CeltMan (Oct 3, 2009)

I can see the benefit in the trailer in line dictates the ramp order. It sure would make things cleaner. I have seen this used at Center Rd take out on the Tittabawassee river. 
This is still causes a problem at times though. I've see boats beach their boats near the ramp. Run up and get the truck and then when they back it down the ramp, they still have to run back, get the boat, motor to the ramp and load. Still time consuming.
Not every boat has 2 capable captains and 2 capable of backing in a trailer. Patience and following the rule at hand is the key.
If the majority are lining up trailers then follow that order. If you see boats waiting in order, follow that order.


----------



## Bucman (Jun 29, 2016)

Never heard that before ken. I know tying up and getting the truck coming in, but moving there after launching. Ive never noticed anyone doing it before


----------



## -db- (Jan 12, 2016)

Even with the best etiquette and most logically laid out launches, boat ramps everywhere are always going to be the scene of much comedic incompetence and other laughs.


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

wildcoy73 said:


> i laugh at the stories i read.
> guess when i did most of my boat trailing was down in the houston area.
> you would be amazed at how fast we could launch and retrieve 200 bass boats.
> we had it down that the wheels on the truck might of stopped rolling for a half second. and that was to go from reverse to forward
> ...


Bass boats...fisherman. Everyone ready to go and efficient. Round here it's the days when it's 50/50 fisherman and let's jus say those that aren't nearly as efficient lol. That's where the cluster f comes in. 

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

-db- said:


> Even with the best etiquette and most logically laid out launches, boat ramps everywhere are always going to be the scene of much comedic incompetence and other laughs.


I was coming off the lake at a local launch in Gladwin county last week. Guy had a pontoon boat on his trailer in the water with it still hooked up. He was trying to get it started. I'll bet I waited 15 minutes while he cranked and cranked. Nothing. Then he went to his truck for tools. He never even considered my getting off the water being a priority. After maybe another 6-7 my minutes is wife asked "Are you in a hurry"? All I could say was I sure hope not. Finally after a few more minutes, he got in his truck and pulled the boat out and allowed me to load then went right back to his trying to get it started. People just do not care in many cases. Inconsiderate to say the least.


----------



## Manolin (Feb 20, 2021)

And another reason I’m never going to buy a boat…..


----------



## LGB (9 mo ago)

Manolin said:


> And another reason I’m never going to buy a boat…..


Funny but in reality at least for me, most times it's actually comical. I've maybe had a small handful of times that its annoying but mostly funny stuff. I've been boating for 45+ years so not so bad.


----------



## DirtyCuffs (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Manolin said:


> And another reason I’m never going to buy a boat…..


Never say never 

Think of it as every day is a contest. You only lose if you let the a holes ruin your day. 
Took me 40 yrs to figure that one out.


----------



## Manolin (Feb 20, 2021)

Erik said:


> Never say never
> 
> Think of it as every day is a contest. You only lose if you let the a holes ruin your day.
> Took me 40 yrs to figure that one out.


Cheaper, easier, and less stress to just charter a few times a year…lol.


----------



## deagansdad1 (Jan 27, 2021)

Yall are in the wrong forumn here lol.

Sent from my SM-A716U using Tapatalk


----------



## big buck 75 (Sep 6, 2010)

Seems logical that the boats in line at the dock would be next to take out for the simple reason that not everyone has someone with them. At a busy time what is the solo angler supposed to do wait until the entire launch is cleared. I agree dropping someone off speeds things up and is a good idea if you have that option, but that shouldn’t allow you to take a cut in line.


----------



## Lake Boy (May 14, 2012)

When I lived near Geneva Ohio,and would use that ramp all the time.They had a park ranger at the ramp giving people directions.Usually in the morning,all ramps except one was for launching.As the day progressed,that was changed to open more to load.By the end of the day,all but 1 or 2 ramps were for loading.It was quite the program.No fights,no arguing.If people had problems,they could take it up with the ranger.Great place to launch,great fishing.Loved using that ramp.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

big buck 75 said:


> Seems logical that the boats in line at the dock would be next to take out for the simple reason that not everyone has someone with them. At a busy time what is the solo angler supposed to do wait until the entire launch is cleared. I agree dropping someone off speeds things up and is a good idea if you have that option, but that shouldn’t allow you to take a cut in line.


This is why docks shouldnt be on the ramp and should be to the side. It solves that issue. Never any confusion that way. Single boater is no different than the guy dropping off his buddy. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## piketroller (Oct 24, 2016)

DirtySteve said:


> This is why docks shouldnt be on the ramp and should be to the side. It solves that issue. Never any confusion that way. Single boater is no different than the guy dropping off his buddy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Not all trailers have a set of stairs on the front to climb in and out. If the only kind of boat people were allowed to buy were new bassboats, then it would be a lot easier to launch and retrieve without a dock there. Of course we would need to pour all of our ramps to be steeper than they currently are, or have a trunk full of loaner waders for people ot use at the ramps. A lot of the ramps down south don't need a dock because the water is warm enough to wade in knee deep year round. We don't have that luxury up here. As long as people aren't being asses to each other, any system works reasonably well. Of all the state's I've spent time in, the people in Michigan in general are the least nice to strangers. Pick whatever system you want to use, if there are enough assholes, it's not going to function as intended.


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

Anyone ever jump out of the truck and help the novices to keep things moving? Just curious, I do...


----------



## usedtobeayooper (Feb 13, 2008)

6Speed said:


> Anyone ever jump out of the truck and help the novices to keep things moving? Just curious, I do...


Yes, several times. I’ve offered far more than they’ve allowed, but on at least a few occasions they were very appreciative.

Have backed in several people’s trailers over the years, and help often just holding a boat so they can ditch the truck, etc. 

And, I recall once at a ramp on the Grand River, sitting in our boat waiting behind another guy retrieving after they appeared to have enjoyed a few too many cocktails. They’d line up straight for the trailer, head towards it, then drift downstream. Circle back, and do it all over again. Probably did that about 10 times before I was finally able to get close enough to get their attention and have a quick chat. The dude’s wife was very happy when my wife took our controls and I jumped from our boat to his…

Counter that with one time last fall when we were coming in and there was only one other guy at the launch going out. It was a younger teen and his [I assume] girlfriend who were trying to back a jet ski in behind a small suv. Poor kid was struggling as he jack-knifed that poor trailer about two dozen times. Just couldn’t keep her straight. I waited patiently for awhile, since he was blocking in my own truck/trailer, before politely offering to provide some guidance or back it in for him. He was not at all keen on that suggestion though… I guess on some occasions, demonstrating one’s own inability still supersedes handing over their man-card to a stranger. 😊 That said, he was nice enough to pull ahead, let me retrieve quick, and then go back to trying. Not sure if he ever did get it in, as he was still trying while we took our sweet time wiping down the boat and enjoying a beverage before we left at least a half hour later.


----------



## DirtySteve (Apr 9, 2006)

piketroller said:


> Not all trailers have a set of stairs on the front to climb in and out. If the only kind of boat people were allowed to buy were new bassboats, then it would be a lot easier to launch and retrieve without a dock there. Of course we would need to pour all of our ramps to be steeper than they currently are, or have a trunk full of loaner waders for people ot use at the ramps. A lot of the ramps down south don't need a dock because the water is warm enough to wade in knee deep year round. We don't have that luxury up here. As long as people aren't being asses to each other, any system works reasonably well. Of all the state's I've spent time in, the people in Michigan in general are the least nice to strangers. Pick whatever system you want to use, if there are enough assholes, it's not going to function as intended.


I see people launching all the time in michigan in march in April before docks are ever in. You bring muck boots if the water is too cold for your toes. 

Sent from my SM-S901U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

